# Assassin's creed Revelations lags even when hardware requirement meets !!



## nvrmndryo (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi , 
I am playing Assassins creed Revelations , n its lags much . I have installed both patches 1.01 and 1.02 and even on lower settings with AA ,Shadows off its the same result. Any help ?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2012)

Try updating your graphic card drivers


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

Turn off V-SYNC if you havent yet.
and see if this software helps


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

Are you running any heavy background process?? use Iobit Gamebooster


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 15, 2012)

Tried everything. installed latest drivers , installed game booster , lowered my game graphics to minimum , no aa no v-synch,no post effects even lowered resolution,no use ..

p.s. I can play modern warfare 3 on full settings ..


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

What resolution you playing?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 15, 2012)

I can play it at 20fps even it dont fulfill required requirements 2gb ram,1.6 ghz dual c cpu,8400gs


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> I can play it at 20fps even it dont fulfill required requirements 2gb ram,1.6 ghz dual c cpu,8400gs



its because you are playing at low resolution.800x600 i guess.

@op lower your resolution and fps will increase.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 15, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> I can play it at 20fps even it dont fulfill required requirements 2gb ram,1.6 ghz dual c cpu,8400gs



Is 20 fps playable ?


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

^^sure . If you say "playable" Even 15 fps is.

* case is fps should be constant , not fluctuating.*


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 16, 2012)

nvrmndryo said:


> Tried everything. installed latest drivers , installed game booster , lowered my game graphics to minimum , no aa no v-synch,no post effects even lowered resolution,no use ..
> 
> p.s. I can play modern warfare 3 on full settings ..



Ur specs is good enough for this game. which driver vr. u r using ? Also reinstall the game might help, and start without any patch first.



kola2842 said:


> ^^sure . If you say "playable" even 15 fps is.
> 
> * case is fps should be constant , not fluctuating.*



lol .. !!


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 16, 2012)

i m playing it on 720p, tried lower resolution too no use.m using Ati catalyst latest drivers.dnt knw wts wrong.i've re-installed game ,played with n without patches ,,no use ,damn !


----------



## sygeek (Feb 16, 2012)

Is it legit?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> its because you are playing at low resolution.800x600 i guess.
> 
> @op lower your resolution and fps will increase.



nope its 1024X768


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2012)

Just turn off AA as it rapes the frame rates unnecessary anyways


----------



## pramudit (Feb 16, 2012)

if you can play other games at max settings and assassin's creed lag even at low settings then.in my opinion its a compatibility issue....


----------



## nvrmndryo (Feb 17, 2012)

yes it is legit copy !


----------

